# Tiger Cubs



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

Look what I found last night in the tiger shrimp tank...


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

A bit blurry, but cute nonetheless! Congrats!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I second PG on that!


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

if you ever want to trade baby CR for baby tigers, let me know.


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

iris600 said:


> if you ever want to trade baby CR for baby tigers, let me know.


CR = crystal red
RC = red cherry

If you are offering red cherry shrimp, thanks, but I already have them breeding. If you are offering crystal red shrimp its a deal!!!


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I wish it were crystal reds  I do have some bee shrimp, but they are VERY small right now. I just saw them for the first time last night.


----------

